# Grand Rapids Racers Beware!!!!!!!!!!!!!



## David Washburn (Aug 26, 2004)

I heard from a friend of mine that he recently raced at riders and had a brushless system stolen out of the back of his van by 2 people and that they both are racing in the grand rapids area so if you know who did it or race in the GR area watch your stuff :thumbsup: 

his explanation is that he has a friend that raced several years ago that gave it to him, because he didn't need it any more :jest: :jest: 

and we are not stupid they came out a year ago, so someone is a big liar and thief!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## S.Stew (Feb 9, 2004)

....


----------



## TOYMINATOR (Apr 21, 2004)

David Washburn said:


> I heard from a friend of mine that he recently raced at riders and had a brushless system stolen out of the back of his van by 2 people and that they both are racing in the grand rapids area so if you know who did it or race in the GR area watch your stuff :thumbsup:
> 
> his explanation is that he has a friend that raced several years ago that gave it to him, because he didn't need it any more.
> 
> and we are not stupid they came out a year ago, so someone is a big liar and thief!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Wonder where you heard this? :jest:


----------



## Blueskid (Jun 22, 2004)

TOYMINATOR said:


> Wonder where you heard this? :jest:


Well just to add my 2 cents.. I know the person he is talking about, and what David speaks is truth.. This really did happen.. And I do know of the person/s accused.. This right here is exactly what r/c is NOT about.. If people are gona stoop to this level, I'm not sure if I wana be around..


----------



## David Washburn (Aug 26, 2004)

i agree


----------



## Dustin (Aug 9, 2004)

I know this is true also,..................I mean who stoops so low they would steal something? He will have his turn...............if he keeps doing this. :devil: :devil:


----------



## David Washburn (Aug 26, 2004)

I AGREE :devil: :devil: :devil:


----------



## DamageIncRacing (Sep 26, 2001)

As it turns out, I know ALL 3 parties involved in this matter- the person who got his system stolen, the one accused of stealing it, AND the one defending the accused. I'm sure one of the parties involved will be talking to me saturday and I can give a little background on the others...... Just not here. You know who you are... :devil:


----------



## TOYMINATOR (Apr 21, 2004)

DamageIncRacing said:


> As it turns out, I know ALL 3 parties involved in this matter- the person who got his system stolen, the one accused of stealing it, AND the one defending the accused. I'm sure one of the parties involved will be talking to me saturday and I can give a little background on the others...... Just not here. You know who you are... :devil:


Shure would like to hear this conversation. :jest:


----------



## David Washburn (Aug 26, 2004)

ME TOO:jest: :jest: :jest:


----------

